# LD Lines Portsmouth/Le Harve or Newhaven/Dieppe Routes



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anybody used either of these routes? Any thoughts, recommendations etc.

I've not used LD Lines before so I haven't a clue what they're like.

What's Le Harve like to get in and out of?

I know I could get cheaper crossings but they require driving in this country to get to the ports whereas Newhaven I can reach in less than 2 hours and Pompey in 30 minutes, I'd rather spend the money and have less of a drive here and more time in France.

What do you know good people?

MrWez


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

We have used Portsmouth Le Havre no problems at all(LDlines) getting in and out of Le Havre is no problem and there is an aire ,free I think.
Jim


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

We used LD Lines from Portsmouth in April this year. The problems are with the sailing times 2300 hrs to Le Havre and 1700 hrs back to Portsmouth. If you want a cabin you need to book a few months ahead but you can get a reclining chair if you are quick enough. 7 flights of stairs from the car deck to the accommodation deck and then a long trek to the lounge and restaurant areas to get to the recliners. Duty free shop is only small - a kiosk really. We decided that as there are more sailings from Dover that is where we will head on our next excursion.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Last summer there was a high speed cat which was very good
Jim


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I last used Le Havre when it was P&O. However, we used to stay in a car park near the booking office. When you exit the port gates you get to a roundabout, go all the way round and double back down alongside the fence. There is a commuter car park there empty in the evening. Alternatively, from there you can see the genuine aire the other side of the basin. Alternatively, pay the bridge and go to Honfleur aire!


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Always use Newhaven - Dieppe, we catch the morning sailings in both directions. We park to the right of the gate opposite the Railway mans club at Newhaven. There are several areas to park in Dieppe near to the terminal, the crossing is ok and is reasonably priced.
Tim


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks to all for your insight.

I don't have a problem with night crossings going out but it's useful to know about the cabins being booked up well in advance.

For me the major factor is the amount of time I have (or more to the point don't have), I'd rather have a shorter drive in this country rather than spend time getting to the likes of Dover and Folkestone, I'd probably take a different view once I'm retired but right now that's for the future.

MrWez


----------

